
Security wish list for 2019 - dlgeek
https://alexgaynor.net/2019/jan/06/security-wish-list-2019/
======
kerng
>>The most secure email provider (Gmail) and consumer operating system
(ChromeOS) [...]

MacOS has arguably been more secure then ChromeOS, maybe even Windows.

ChromeOS had some horrific security issues, like being able to read the very
security token devices the author wants to see adopted. It was possible for a
while to just read the keys out via WebUSB, from the browser, cross origin
with Chrome!

